# Egypt | Where it all Begins.



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

> Egypt is one of the most populous countries in Africa and the Middle East, and the 15th most populated in the world. The great majority of its over 84 million people[4] live near the banks of the Nile River, an area of about 40,000 square kilometers (15,000 sq mi), where the only arable land is found. The large regions of the Sahara Desert, which constitute most of Egypt's territory, are sparsely inhabited. About half of Egypt's residents live in urban areas, with most spread across the densely populated centres of greater Cairo, Alexandria and other major cities in the Nile Delta.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egypt



Egypt is a stunning country marked by an unique Pharaonic architecture same as an islamic art exposed under different themes. The Islamic art of Cairo is mostly seen through Mosques and historical sites whether they come from the Mameluks or the Ottomans. This thread will be an opportunity to expose the most beautiful part of the country. Cairo will be the first destination then Aswan & Luxor. 

The pharaonic art will be shown through the pyramids of Gizeh, the sphinx & many other sites through Egypt.

*Cairo (The city of thousand minarets & the capital of Egypt.)
*








This banner was taken from the Egyptian Authority of Tourism:http://en.egypt.travel/attraction/index/al-manial-palace


Cairo by pl74ew, on Flickr

The photo from below was taken from a plane while passing by the Qalaa.

leaving cairo by craizdgoat, on Flickr

Photo from the office

Cairo at night by Lin.y.c, on Flickr

Cairo view from the Nile.

Cairo and Nile river night view by odieresis, on Flickr


Looking southeast, from the Cairo Tower, El-Gezira by Fouad GM, on Flickr


Cairo at night. by Marwa Morgan, on Flickr

Cairo Compilation from Egypt forum (Credit goes to Azmat as he made a compilation from Flickr contributors)





Azmat said:


> Saladin Citadel - Cairo by Marco Boekestijn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 201011 Egypt 025_pan by basair, on Flickr
> ...





Azmat said:


> Cairo and Nile river night view by odieresis, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cairo Panarama by Welsh'n'Thirsty, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow marvelus


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*WELCOME TO LUXOR
*








PHOTO TAKING BY THE EGYPTIAN AUTHORITY OF TOURISM


Taxi chaser by mix's, on Flickr


Sunrise by BeboFlickr, on Flickr








[/url]
(505) Sunset in the Nile River - Explored Feb 22, 2012 by Joanot, on Flickr[/IMG]


History keeper by misu / Mikhail Palinchak, on Flickr


The memorial temple of Queen Hatshepsut and the Dayr Al Bahari cirque - Luxor Egypt by Camerons Personal Page, on Flickr


Majestic Luxor, Egypt by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


FELUCCA RIDE IN LUXOR, EGYPT by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


Just hot air, wind and light by mix's, on Flickr


Philae Temple ... by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


Sandstorm. by BeboFlickr, on Flickr


(1002) Temple de Karnak (Luxor) Egypt by Joanot, on Flickr


Ancient Treasure of Luxor, Egypt by Butch Osborne, on Flickr


Hatshepsut Temple, Deir el-Bahari, near Luxor, Egypt by fabriziogiordano23, on Flickr








[/url]
LUXOR TEMPLE IN EGYPT by Butch Osborne, on Flickr[/IMG]


Amanecer del globo solar | Sunrise of the solar balloon by Marc Mateos - Sr. Lego, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*WELCOME TO ASWAN
*

hot air balloons over Nile... by Alan Dreamworks, on Flickr


Nile, near Aswan, Egypt by _Zinni_, on Flickr


Nile River 02 (Asfun al Matainah - Egypt) by Kaptah, on Flickr
Photo below: Wady el Sebua

Egypt-9A-013 - Wadi el-Sebua by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr


Egypt-6A-053 - Philae Temple by archer10 (Dennis), on Flickr



Fleet. by BeboFlickr, on Flickr


en el Nilo ( Isla Elefantina) aswan by www.infografiagijon.es, on Flickr


Evening Sail by Matt Champlin, on Flickr


Sunset in Aswan, Egypt by dorena-wm, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread of a great nation! kay:


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*Welcome to Port-Said (One of the many Suez Cities)
*

Port Said  by eutrophication&hypoxia, on Flickr


Port Said by *AR*, on Flickr


Port of Suez, Egypt (NASA, International Space Station Science, 12/30/07) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


Portsaid Beach. by ayman6681, on Flickr


"Welcome Village" by ayman6681, on Flickr


Egypt - Suez Canal Transit by Chris&Steve, on Flickr


PORT SAID by Karim Ahmed Photography, on Flickr








[/url]
Port Said Sunset by Phil @ Delfryn Design, on Flickr[/IMG]


PORT SAID by Karim Ahmed Photography, on Flickr

*WELCOME TO MANSURA
*


It's enough for today.. by taqi_cronoz, on Flickr


نهر النيل - المنصورة by Ayman Zaid أيمن زيد, on Flickr


Mansoura City by Himtox, on Flickr


Game3 Al Nasr by [: Abdulmalik :][: عـبـد الـمـلـك :], on Flickr


مسجد النصر - المنصورة by Ayman Zaid أيمن زيد, on Flickr


Main Bridge / El.Mansoura / Egypt - 14 05 2010 by Ahmed Al.Badawy, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*WELCOME TO ALEXANDRIA
*







[/url]
Alexandria ... by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr[/IMG]


I Love Alex .. by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


Sunset in Alexandria - الغروب في الأسكندرية by ‏Abdullah Alashiri, on Flickr


soothing by Attefable, on Flickr


Alex Stanley .. by D80-Ahmed, on Flickr


Alexandria Library. by ayman6681, on Flickr


Amazing Stanley. by ayman6681, on Flickr


Fishing Port , Alexandria. by ayman6681, on Flickr


Untitled by adнaм*, on Flickr


Stanley Bridge, Alexandria by Amr O, on Flickr


DSC_1539 by elmor.mohamed, on Flickr


IMG_0283 by elmor.mohamed, on Flickr


Alexandria coast by dungodung, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt 2009: A night view by Yehia-elalaily, on Flickr


DSC_1000 by elmor.mohamed, on Flickr


Life Is Back.. by Mahmoud.M, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Beautiful seaside resort.


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Beautiful seaside resort.


Yes Alexandria has alot of seaside resort since the city is situated along side the coast.


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*WELCOME TO SINAI
*

sunset over Sinai Mountains from Masbat Dahab Egypt by jinxsi1960, on Flickr


Top on Sinai by pierluigi.ricci, on Flickr


Breathtaking by evantravers, on Flickr


St. Catherine´s Monastery by Zé Eduardo..., on Flickr


Sunrise by Dziobak (=Platypus), on Flickr


*WELCOME TO SHARM EL SHEIKH*


Nature’s Visual Effects! (Explored) by Ammar Al-Fouzan, on Flickr

Sea Level 2 (Explored) by Ammar Al-Fouzan, on Flickr


Descent by Michal Sleczek, on Flickr


Sharm Grand Plaza Night II by Siuloon, on Flickr


Sharm Grand Plaza by Siuloon, on Flickr


evening stroll by werner boehm *, on Flickr


sunrise stairs by werner boehm *, on Flickr


Egypt, Red Sea / Blue Sky by werner boehm *, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*WELCOME TO CAIRO*


Thanks to Azmat for his contribution in this thread


P1000504 by ahmed_eldaly, on Flickr


Cairo: Down Town 20 by ahmed_eldaly, on Flickr


Cairo: Down Town 16 by ahmed_eldaly, on Flickr


Ramsis street at night by ahmed_eldaly, on Flickr



Azmat said:


> P1000512 by ahmed_eldaly, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1000736 by ahmed_eldaly, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## EgyMido (Apr 21, 2013)

*WELCOME TO EL GOUNA*


El Gouna, Red Sea by El Gouna, Red Sea, on Flickr


El Gouna, Red Sea by El Gouna, Red Sea, on Flickr


El Gouna, Red Sea by El Gouna Red Sea, on Flickr


El Gouna, Red Sea by El Gouna Red Sea, on Flickr


El Gouna, Red Sea by El Gouna Red Sea, on Flickr


Abu Tig Marina, El Gouna, Red Sea by El Gouna Red Sea, on Flickr


Golf, El Gouna, Red Sea by El Gouna Red Sea, on Flickr


Downtown, El Gouna, Red Sea by El Gouna Red Sea, on Flickr


Beaches, El Gouna, Red Sea by El Gouna Red Sea, on Flickr


El gouna June 2009 by Tom.Leyden, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*WELCOME TO GOUNA *


El Gouna by Star Tour, on Flickr



El Gouna - Egyptian Venice. Эль-Гуна - Египетская Венеция. by Peer.Gynt, on Flickr


Sheraton Miramar Resort El Gouna, Hurghada - Egypt by mnadi, on Flickr


El Gouna, Egypt 2008: Abo Tig Marina by Yehia-elalaily, on Flickr


Mövenpick from airplane by syfon, on Flickr


A garden view: Sheraton Miramar Resort El Gouna, Hurghada - Egypt by mnadi, on Flickr


Calm by <"_AmiraZ_">, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*WELCOME TO HURGHADA*


Hurghada 2009 - Jacob Hahury by Jacob Hahury, on Flickr


ARABELLA AZUR RESORT - HURGHADA, EGYPT by Shereen Salah, on Flickr


1994-ÄGYPTEN-Hurghada by andreas.kapeller, on Flickr


Sheraton Soma Bay Resort—Exterior by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Soma Bay Resort—Soma Bay Villa by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Soma Bay Resort—Exterior at night by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Soma Bay Resort—Pool - Panoramic view by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


1210.hurghada_2.008_FT4_P1010806-08 by Primoz P, on Flickr


1210.hurghada_2.001_FT4_P1010785 by Primoz P, on Flickr


1210.hurghada_2.030_FT4_P1020359-364 by Primoz P, on Flickr


1210.hurghada_2.007_FT4_P1010799-805 by Primoz P, on Flickr



1210.hurghada_2.025_FT4_P1020020 by Primoz P, on Flickr


1210.hurghada_2.024_FT4_P1020019 by Primoz P, on Flickr


Hurghada Street by Jani Helle, on Flickr


Hurghada_08 by Pixel-World, on Flickr


Hurghada, Downtown by Angel Grotton, on Flickr


Hurghada by Aleksey Gureiev, on Flickr


Hurghada Sun Set by Mohammed Tarek Soliman, on Flickr


Hurghada Backside * by Sterneck, on Flickr


Hurghada by JonasBy, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*Experience Egypt*

Experience Egypt is a facebook campaign part of the Egyptian authority of tourism. Their main goal is to attract visitors not only in their webpage but also by visiting the country.

Attachment:


> We created this page as a hub for people who are planning to visit, have visited, or simply have a great love to visit Egypt. Here you’ll find general information, tips on travelling to Egypt, as well as plenty of images and videos that would capture the Egyptian experience. We welcome all those who have ever gone 'walkabout’ in Egypt to share their comments, images and videos.
> 
> Follow us on Twitter: http://twitter.com/experienceegypt
> http://twitter.com/loveegypt



https://www.facebook.com/experienceegypt/info

A great opportunity to see more Photo of Egypt.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from a great country. :cheers2:


----------



## EgyMido (Apr 21, 2013)

*WELCOME TO ASWAN*


Aswan, Egypt by kukkaibkk, on Flickr


Sofitel Old Cataract, Aswan by Dale Gillard, on Flickr


Rio Nilo, Aswan by nuska2008 (ON-OFF), on Flickr


Philae Temple, Aswan by robertpaulyoung, on Flickr


Temple of Trajan, Philae, Aswan by robertpaulyoung, on Flickr


Philae Temple, Aswan by robertpaulyoung, on Flickr


Across the village to Aswan by robertpaulyoung, on Flickr


Movenpick Hotel Aswan by Alaric Webster, on Flickr


Aswan bridge by Minor keys, on Flickr


1666 - aswan dawn by axel hydre, on Flickr


The Nile at Aswan by Phevos87, on Flickr


Nubian village by Lau31, on Flickr


Nubian village by night by Sz.S., on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks... Don't miss out the pyramids... will post them soon


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*The Pyramids of Gizeh*


Pyramids, Giza. by elsa11, on Flickr


Giza from the air by kairoinfo4u, on Flickr


Observatorio astronómico by Marc Mateos - Sr. Lego, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*The Pyramids of Gizeh*


Giza, Pyramids in the desert by blauepics, on Flickr


01 - Cairora airetik hurbiltzen by Mr. Theklan, on Flickr


Gizeh Pyramiden bei Sonnenuntergang by salomon10, on Flickr


Hello Sir, I am Saber and my camel is named Maurice Chevalier. Any ride or transfer to the airport ?. I am at your disposal. Giza, Egypt by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr


The three pyramids of Gizeh by Mixmaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Egypt


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Especially non touristic photos of Egypt in thread are very interesting and nice.


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Which ones? i can post more if you want


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Port-Said 3 A.M


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Today me and my cousin made a diner (ma7shy w konafa bl eshta) in the Canal of Suez in one of the café on the Canal (Nady el ta2def)

Here are a couple of photo i took with my Samsung s3


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Couple of photos in Port-Fouad

Main Souq of Port-Fouad


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Port-Fouad at 4 A.M









4:30 A.M


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

This is me on the carrier going to Port-Said


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Photo taken by me in Port-Said, Egypt while helicopter flying over us


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Tarawih in Port-Said, Egypt taken by me during 27 July celebrations


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*Port-Said prayer time*

Tarawih (prayer of Ramadan) in Port-Said, Egypt taken by me during 27 July celebrations


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Port-Said celebration of yesterday. Photo taken by me.


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*WELCOME TO PORT-SAID*






































PHOTO TAKEN BY ME


----------



## EgyMido (Apr 21, 2013)

*Al Azhar Park* by Marco Ryan









*Egyptian Museum* by jreedcuba









*The Citadel* by Pierre Kattar









*Al Hussein Mosque* by José Miguel









*Mausoleum of Barquq* by David Stanley









*Al-Azhar Mosque* by ayhulmipo


----------



## EgyMido (Apr 21, 2013)

*Luxor* by Leszek Żądło









*Luxor* by Leszek Żądło









*Luxor* by Leszek Żądło









*Gebel Elba* by le fils du désert









*1st Cataract* by Leszek Żądło









*1st Cataract* by Leszek Żądło


----------



## EgyMido (Apr 21, 2013)

*Al Moez Street, Cairo*


----------



## EgyMido (Apr 21, 2013)

*Aswan*









*Pyramids of Giza*









*Alexandria*


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

開羅-Cairo (7) by anntingchen, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

day trip to pyramids from cairo airport http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by day trip to pyramids from cairo airport, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

day trip to pyramids from cairo airport http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by day trip to pyramids from cairo airport, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

day trip to pyramids from cairo airport http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by day trip to pyramids from cairo airport, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

day trip to pyramids from cairo airport http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by day trip to pyramids from cairo airport, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

day trip to pyramids from cairo airport http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by day trip to pyramids from cairo airport, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

day trip to pyramids from cairo airport http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by day trip to pyramids from cairo airport, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

day trip to pyramids from cairo airport http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by day trip to pyramids from cairo airport, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

day trip to pyramids from cairo airport http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by day trip to pyramids from cairo airport, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Great updates from Egypt...!


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

excelent update!


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

firoz bharmal said:


> Great updates from Egypt...!





Peregrin Tuk said:


> excelent update!


Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Alexandria ... by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Cairo Nights by Ibrahim Almulhim , on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Cairo III (Explored!) by Ibrahim Almulhim , on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Heavy clouds won't block the light. (Really nostalgic) by Marwa Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

"Louder please, I can't hear you!" by BeboFlickr, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Cairo by m+b, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

Cairo by Khalid M.Mohy, on Flickr


----------



## Wust El Balad (Nov 27, 2011)

*They Pulled Up at the Side of the Road, What They Found Underwater Was Breathtaking
*









> Many people travel across Egypt and the world, but it takes an ardent traveler to realize that every step along the way counts, and not just the final destination.
> 
> En route to Ain El-Sokhna, a town which overlooks the western shores of the Red Sea’s Gulf of Suez, two young Egyptian men pulled up at the side of the road and jumped head-first into the sea, only to find themselves surrounded by a pod of bottlenose dolphins.
> 
> ...


http://egyptianstreets.com/2015/08/...-what-they-found-underwater-was-breathtaking/
Red sea is life.


----------

